# WinCC von Trojaner bedroht



## Ralle (16 Juli 2010)

Schau an, so schnell kann das gehen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Neue-Windows-Luecke-schlaegt-weitere-Wellen-1039763.html


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juli 2010)

Ich habe heut nachmittag schonmal getestet, ob ich mich wie im Artikel erwähnt mit dem Standardpasswort an der Datenbank anmelden kann. Bei WinCC 7 scheint das mit dem üblichen "sa" zumindest nicht zu funktionieren. Dort komme ich nur über die Windows Authentication auf die Datenbank.
Die Datenbank bei WinCC 7 ist ein MS-SQL-Server 2005. Oder gibt es dort noch ein anderes Default-Passwort?

Der Stromausfall in Amerika vor ein paar Jahren war, wenn ich das Recht in Erinnerung habe, auch auf eine Windows-Lücke zurückzuführen.


----------



## Approx (20 Juli 2010)

Zum Thema ein aktueller Link vom großen S.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/43876783

Gruß Approx


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Zum Thema ein aktueller Link vom großen S.
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/43876783
> 
> Gruß Approx


 

Respekt... nach 4 Tagen schon eine Reaktion.... allerdings ohne eine wirkliche Abhilfe.... wir arbeiten dran ROFLMAO


----------



## IBFS (20 Juli 2010)

Ich hatte den Link heute früh schon mal in den HMI-Bereich gepackt. Da passt er eigentlich besser hin.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=37544


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juli 2010)

Wobei ich nicht verstehe was die in der WinCC Datenbank wollen. Gibt es da irgendwelche interessanten Daten zu holen?

Wenn ich nur Schaden in der Automatisierungstechnik anrichten will geht das doch viel einfacher:
Mein Trojaner liest die IP-Adresse des PC aus, macht einen Portscan im Subnetz auf "interessanten" Ports z.B. für Modbus, ISO-on-TCP oder ADS, und schreibt dann lustige Werte in die Steuerungen. Vor allem ist das betriebssystemunabhängig ;-)


----------



## PhilippL (22 Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, dass es direkt um die Produktionsmaschinen geht sondenr vielmehr um Prozessdaten die in der Produktion anfallen.
Blödes Beispiel... es geht nicht darum irgendwas tot zu legen viel mehr z.B. um Taktzeiten, Kraft, Weg oder sonstwelche Prozesswerte... und ich denke die sind für manchen Konkurenten bares Geld wert!

Gruß

Philippl


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juli 2010)

... ist eigendlich schon bekannt, wie die abgegriffenen Daten nach hause geschickt werden sollen? Oder hat jemand das "Tool" um es mal auf einem Testsystem laufen zu lassen?

Thomas


----------



## Approx (22 Juli 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... ist eigendlich schon bekannt, wie die abgegriffenen Daten nach hause geschickt werden sollen?


ganz einfach: mit dem verseuchten USB-Stick als Putzfrau getarnt in den Rechnerraum/ das Schalthaus gehen (die meisten Produktionsanlagen sind ja Ethernet-Inselsysteme) - Schadsoftware installieren, und in einem Monat wieder putzen kommen...*ROFL*
Approx


----------



## IBFS (22 Juli 2010)

Spionage!!!!!!??????

http://computer.t-online.de/bsi-warnt-vor-neuer-usb-luecke-in-windows/id_42332188/index

Gruß

Frank


----------



## mariob (22 Juli 2010)

Öhm,
ohne das das das hier OT werden soll, ich lese mit großem Interesse mit - esgibt auch mittlerweile Hacks für USB Sticks, so das sich diese als Tastatur anmelden......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Flinn (23 Juli 2010)

Tool zum Erkennen und Entfernen jetzt vorhanden:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=43876783&caller=nl


Flinn


----------

